# Daily life for Chaos Marines



## Disciple of Chaos Undivided (Jun 3, 2009)

Just like is says above, what do they do everyday? Do the Undivided Legions have their days structured like loyalist chapters or do they just stew in their hatred for the Corpse-God? and what about those who worship Khorne, Slaanesh, and Nurgle? Anybody kno?


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd pretty much think the Undivided they just hang out, make occasional stupid pranks against each other.
Khornates would be trying to find something to kill.
Nurglites would be spreading plague.
Slaaneshi would be... well, you know.
Tzeentchian sorcerers would probably be perfecting their skills...


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

They are like any other force...they train...test new weapons...and then they show homage to thier own Gods through ritual and ceremony. They are probably just as 'Devoted' to theirs as Space Marines are to the Emperor (and that is NOT always the same either...).
I would think they are very much alike in normal daily routine..just the "details" are different!

At least they are in MY 40k Universe!!!

Cheers!


----------



## DeadInTurn1 (Aug 1, 2009)

bascially i think a normal day is!..
Nurgle worshipers:farting around
slaanesh worshipers:...um......er......bow chicka wow wow
khorne worshipers:screaming BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD
tzeentch worshipers:doing the chicken dance


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

DeadInTurn1 said:


> bascially i think a normal day is!..
> Nurgle worshipers:farting around
> slaanesh worshipers:...um......er......bow chicka wow wow
> khorne worshipers:screaming BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD
> tzeentch worshipers:doing the chicken dance


briliant cept tzeench worshipers force korne worshipers to do the chicken dance.:grin:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

chaos undivided is like any other army, they plan what battles to go to, what wars to make, make the preperations for those wars and battles, get there, make war, and then win or loose. they just do it for a different god, not the emperor but chaos, for example iron warriors could be doing many things, making weapons, stealing weapons, testing weapons, building fortresses, destroying fortresses, repairing ish, recruiting peeps, killing peeps, blowing things up, scheming, hating, and numerous other things because as is said before what they do isnt much different its just who they do it for.

now for the different gods slaaneshi cultists and marines are doing dirty things and torturing people and the like, nurgle's followers are spreading disease and destroying beautiful planets, khorne's followers are killing themselves or other people, and tzeentchian followers are practicing new spells and learing new spells and then using said spells and finding more knowledge.


----------



## ironhammer (Aug 14, 2008)

well i know for a fact that khorne worshipers participate in gladiatorial games with each other and with champions from other gods, I'm sure these are big events for everyone involved.


----------



## DeadInTurn1 (Aug 1, 2009)

scolatae said:


> briliant cept tzeench worshipers force korne worshipers to do the chicken dance.:grin:


i can see it now! dododododododododod do do FOR THE BLOOD GOD! *arms flap*:taunt:


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

Probably something like this
6:00am:Wake up
6:30 am: Give thanks to the gods and kill some breakfast
7:00am : Make planetfall
8:00am : Kill lots of gaurds
9:00am : Still more guards
10:00 am: Kill even more guards (They have lots of these)
11:00am : Take over local Imperial palace
12:00 pm : Stop for lunch
1:00pm : Throwing down moneuments to the emperor
2:00 pm : Put up moneuments to chaos gods
3:00pm : Kill of some slaves 
4:00pm : Go into gladatorial fighting mathes
7:00pm : Dinner 
8:00pm : Go on night time hunt for survivers 
12:00am : Go to bed after good day


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

If you read Dark Apostle and Dark Disciple there is good portrayal of Chaos Marines in everyday life. Many members have a kind of dark humour towards each other, they are comrades just like members of any other armed force in the galaxy, they have fought together for thousands of years after all!

Undivided Legions, especially the Word Bearers, daily routines involve a lot of study and prayer. They study the Book of Lorgar and his other works, aswell as praying to the gods of Chaos. Also training and sparring, just like other chapters/legions!

The Cult Legions are different however:

Plague Marines/Death Guard - would worship Nurgle by attempting to Spread Plague and disease. Unlikely that they would have any personal relationships with each other, also unlikely that they would even train in my opinion.

Rubric Marines/Thousand Sons - The Rubric Marines are automatons so would just stand there and guard their sorcerer masters until told to do otherwise. The Sorcerers on the other hand, I imagine would spend their time practising incantations and spells, studying, attempting to improve their power.

Khorne Bezerkers/World Eaters - I think of these as similar to Orks in the sense that they are constantly trying to find enemies to butcher, and fight gladitorial contests with each other, although i imagine they would often fight each other or other warbands of Khorne.

Noise Marines/Emperor's Children - Pursue their desire to achieve pleasure/excess in every possible action that enthralls the senses.


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

in my world........

undivided would be pillaging...hanging out...doing whatever the hell they want
khorneate would be wandering anywhere aimlessly looking for a fight with just about anything
tzeentchians would be reading or practicing their magic
slanneshi would be...well......cavoting in naughty events and just being stuck-up....
and our rogue marines (that are counted as chaos just because they aren't loyalist) would be doing whatever we do (since they've gained back their human nature )


----------

